# Who can name these parts?



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Looks like my junk drawers. Hot shot release(AR model), moleskin, O rings to keep broadheads tight, springy rest, nocks, glue in target points, screw in target points, side mount for sight clip on nock points, etc.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Forgot the screw in tree climbing step.


----------



## Boogan1 (Oct 4, 2005)

Good eye!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Also a pair of nock pliers, possibly Bear. One of those plastic point inserts Easton used on their cheaper aluminums. A “universal” broadhead wrench for 3 different cross-section broadheads. A spring from a plunger button. Some shrink tube pieces. 4 glue-on nocks, probably Marco brand. The other nock looks like Gold Tip. I think the 2 fixed blade broadheads are Wasp, not sure, though. There’s some sort of sight pin off a cheap plastic sight under the broadhead o-rings, and what could be a couple of threaded sight pins, but they appear to be missing a little plastic colored bead at the tip.


----------



## Boogan1 (Oct 4, 2005)

I guess I was just kind of reminiscing while cleaning out my box. Parts from a lot of years of shooting in there. Chek-it site mounting plate, broken Tdot pins, arms from a huntmaster rest, springy rest from my last finger bow, the old glue on nocks and the glue in NIB points. I bought that hot shot release in 1986 and have shot it ever since. I don't know how many times I have replaced the rope on it. The original Crumley's treebark camo on the felt pad brings back a lot of memories too.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Not a screw in tree step BUT bow holder. Game Tracker nock pliers, Chek-It Hunting sight mount or Martin sight base.


----------



## Chiligrass (Jul 11, 2019)

Bjorn nocks


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Muzzy 3 Blade BH, plastic cable washer,allen wrenches, hunt master 2000 launcher arm & spring, piece of green fiber.


----------



## MarkSirko (Jul 18, 2020)

Haha ... the old hotshot release


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

a hand towel


----------



## ThatGuy4x5 (Dec 21, 2013)

Crazy. A thumb release to mimic todays D loops. it is awesome to think about how far technology as come just in the sport of archery alone.


----------

